# introducing my self as the second skin rep



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

was on this board before as nomov8, but I am trying to keep all of my user names for each forum the same.

My expertise is sound deadening, so if anyone has any questions email me at [email protected]


I am always happy to help anyone that needs it (regardless if you use Second Skin or not)

ANT
www.secondskinaudio.com


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think this puts you on every forum I'm a member of, lol.
Actually I don't think I remember seeing you on SIN, hmmm


----------



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

lol
im stalking you.
I did some stupid stuff last year on SIN, and have not been welcomed baack, for good reason.
trying to make up for it by being as cool as I can be on every other forum now

ANT


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That makes sense, I only joined SIN a couple of months ago when I got my ed sub, so I haven't been around long enough to remember anything older than that.

Oh well, maybe they'll forget about it and let you back in. Either way, nearly everyone on there is on CAF too, so you can still get the word out.

To everyone else, he really is a cool guy. If I hadn't already ordered my Fatmat by the time he joined b15 I would have probably went with SecondSkin, but no matter. Maybe on my next car when I get out of college, who knows. Actually I think I need a bit more, but I'll email you about that since I don't want this to turn into a sales pitch thread and have it get locked. Welcome to NissanForums.....again, lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hook us up with sound deadening and we will always have a place for u here


----------



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

Everyone that is a member or any forum I am a member of gets a discount.
40% and free shipping

ANT


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Holy fucking shit dude, are you serious? Im very interested in buying a very good amount of sound deadening...Tell me some more info, you can IM me at CrazyShady1206 if you want...Im looking to do the trunk/doors/possible floor and roof too, about how much do you think would I need for each, how much will each help the rattling and road noise stop and finally most important how much would it run me? Thanks a lot in advance.

Art


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

how do the prices compare to that of dynamat? I am opening a store in PA and the prices i get dynamat for isnt real good.


----------



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd rather not talk about prices on the forum (out of respect for the user agreement) but if you email me
[email protected]
or PM me I would be happy to go over the forum discount, dealer prices or affiliate sponsorships.

as far as how much it would take to do your floor trunk, doors, ceiling, that depends on your goals. if you are looking to get rid of road noise you will need to use a specific type of material. if you want to reduce bvibrations and exhaust noise, that will need something different too.
there are many different ways to tackle all the different types of noise that a car transmits

If you get back to me with:
car, year make model
Sound system components
music preference
deadening goals (road noise? exhaust? SPL?)
Budget

I can come up with a packge deal that will efficiantly dampen your car according to your goals.
let me know if you want some advice on whcih direction to take.

ANT
www.secondskinaudio.com


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

1998 Nissan Sentra

Alpine CDA-9807 HU, Crystal Components in the front, Infinity Kappa 652.5i Coaxials in the back, Sony Xplod 800 watt amp powering the speakers, Rockford Fosgate Punch HE 10" powered by a RF 900 Watt mono amp. I also have dynamat on my License plate if that helps.

Music preference is Punk/Hardcore

deadening goals are to reduce vibrations, and engine noise, Going for SQ as well

I am not sure of a budget right now. PM me with some prices

Thanks alot for hooking us up with that


----------



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

ok, I just sent you a PM

ANT


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks i got it. I will figure out how much i need and get back to you


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

1996 Nissan 200SX SE
Sony Xplode Mobile ES HU, Alpine Type R 6.5" Components Front, Pioneer 4 Way Speakers Rear, Sony 65*4 RMS @ 4 Ohm Amp for speakers, Kicker 800.2 (Rated 979 so 485*[email protected]) Amp for the subs, and 2 Kicker L5 Subwoofers in a ported enclosure with roughly 2.0 Cubic feet per chamber.

Music preference it Rap/Hip Hop...stuff that hits.

Deadening Goal - 1st - Eliminate HORRIBLE Trunk Rattle, 2nd Sound proof Doors, 3rd Anything else extra I can do to increase bass/reduce outside noise/rattle in my budget.

Budget is roughly 200$ once I get my birthday money...Please PM we with a deal or package we can arrange...Thanks a lot.

Art


----------



## second skin rep (Nov 16, 2003)

just sent you a pm
hope it helps!

ANT


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks a lot, sent you one back...


----------

